
A $350 “anti-5G” device is just a 128MB USB stick, teardown finds - segfaultbuserr
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/05/5g-conspiracy-theorists-sell-350-usb-stick-to-fight-electric-fog/
======
metalliqaz
I just... I just wish I had thought of this. I don't know why it never occurs
to me to exploit stupidity in such obvious ways.

~~~
Perenti
That was my exact thought! Perhaps our minds are nano-quantum-entangled!

~~~
metalliqaz
Probably just that neither of us are assholes.

------
CompuHacker
It costs that much to find new 128MB flash drives anyway. That's the real
crime here.

------
hnjst
Obviously it looks simple once you open it! They broke all the quantum stuff
by doing so! I bet these are the kind of people that kill cats to make a
point.

------
Exuma
> holographic nano-layer catalyser

amazing

> quantum nano-layer technology

------
therockspush
this is art, huzzah.

those aura pictures are magic.

------
mesozoic
Pfft whatever it totally works it's Homeopathic!

